#  > Mining Zone >  > Mining engineering >  >  >  ISO Collection 128/300:ISO/TC 82  - Mining

## BornToSin

full list:

ISO 610:1990	High-tensile steel chains (round link) for chain conveyors and coal ploughs
ISO 710-1:1974	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 1: General rules of representation
ISO 710-2:1974	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 2: Representation of sedimentary rocks
ISO 710-3:1974	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 3: Representation of magmatic rocks
ISO 710-4:1982	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 4: Representation of metamorphic rocks


ISO 710-5:1989	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 5: Representation of minerals
ISO 710-6:1984	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 6: Representation of contact rocks and rocks which have undergone metasomatic* pneumatolytic or hydrothermal transformation or transformation by weathering
ISO 710-7:1984	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 7: Tectonic symbols
ISO 721:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Integral stems
ISO 722:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Hollow drill steels in bar form* hexagonal and round
ISO 723:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Forged collared shanks and corresponding chuck bushings for hollow hexagonal drill steels
ISO 1082:1990	Mining -- S****le type connector units for chain conveyors
ISO 1717:1974	Rock drilling -- Rotary drill-rods and rotary drill-bits for dry drilling -- Connecting dimensions
ISO 1718:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Drill rods with tapered connection for percussive drilling
ISO 1721:1974	Rock drilling -- Extension drill-steel equipment for percussive long-hole drilling -- Reverse-buttress-threaded equipments 1 1/16 and 1 1/4 in (27 and 32 mm)
ISO 1722:1974	Rock drilling -- Extension drill-steel equipment for percussive long-hole drilling -- Reverse-buttress-threaded equipments 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 in (38 to 64 mm)
ISO 3154:1988	Stranded wire ropes for mine hoisting -- Technical delivery requirements
ISO 3155:1976	Stranded wire ropes for mine hoisting -- Fibre components -- Characteristics and tests
ISO 3156:1976	Stranded wire ropes for mine hoisting -- Impregnating compounds* lubricants and service dressings -- Characteristics and tests
ISO 3551-1:1992	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System A -- Part 1: Metric units
ISO 3551-2:1992	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System A -- Part 2: Inch units
ISO 3552-1:1992	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System B -- Part 1: Metric units
ISO 3552-2:1992	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System B -- Part 2: Inch units
ISO 5612:1990	Mining -- Scraper bars for chain conveyors
ISO 5613:1984	Mining -- Drive sprocket assemblies for chain conveyors
ISO 5614:1988	Locked coil wire ropes for mine hoisting -- Technical delivery requirements
ISO/TR 8865:1990	Mining -- Guidance on methods of verifying dimensions of sprocket assemblies for chain conveyors
ISO 8866:1991	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System C
ISO 8866:1991/Cor 1:1991	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System C
ISO 8866:1991/Cor 2:1992	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System C
ISO 10097-1:1999	Wireline diamond core drilling equipment -- System A -- Part 1: Metric units
ISO 10097-2:1999	Wireline diamond core drilling equipment -- System A -- Part 2: Inch units
ISO 10098:1992	Wireline diamond core drilling equipment -- System CSSK
ISO 10207:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Rope threaded drill steel equipment for percussive drilling* nominal sizes 22 mm to 38 mm
ISO 10207:1991/Cor 1:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Rope threaded drill steel equipment for percussive drilling* nominal sizes 22 mm to 38 mm
ISO 10208:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Left-hand rope threads


missing a lot* but it is what it is:

ISO 710-1:1974	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 1: General rules of representation
ISO 710-2:1974	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 2: Representation of sedimentary rocks
ISO 710-3:1974	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 3: Representation of magmatic rocks
ISO 710-4:1982	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 4: Representation of metamorphic rocks
ISO 710-5:1989	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 5: Representation of minerals
ISO 710-6:1984	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 6: Representation of contact rocks and rocks which have undergone metasomatic* pneumatolytic or hydrothermal transformation or transformation by weathering
ISO 721:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Integral stems
ISO 723:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Forged collared shanks and corresponding chuck bushings for hollow hexagonal drill steels
ISO 3156:1976	Stranded wire ropes for mine hoisting -- Impregnating compounds* lubricants and service dressings -- Characteristics and tests
ISO 3552-2:1992	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System B -- Part 2: Inch units
ISO 10097-2:1999	Wireline diamond core drilling equipment -- System A -- Part 2: Inch units
ISO 10098:1992	Wireline diamond core drilling equipment -- System CSSK
ISO 10208:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Left-hand rope threads



links:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ISO Collection 128/300:ISO/TC 82  - Mining

----------


## BornToSin

only update I could find:

ISO 10097-2:1999	Wireline diamond core drilling equipment -- System A -- Part 2: Inch units


still too big missing list:

ISO 710-1:1974 Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 1: General rules of representation
ISO 710-2:1974 Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 2: Representation of sedimentary rocks
ISO 710-3:1974 Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 3: Representation of magmatic rocks
ISO 710-4:1982 Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 4: Representation of metamorphic rocks
ISO 710-5:1989 Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 5: Representation of minerals
ISO 710-6:1984 Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 6: Representation of contact rocks and rocks which have undergone metasomatic* pneumatolytic or hydrothermal transformation or transformation by weathering
ISO 721:1991 Rock drilling equipment -- Integral stems
ISO 723:1991 Rock drilling equipment -- Forged collared shanks and corresponding chuck bushings for hollow hexagonal drill steels
ISO 3156:1976 Stranded wire ropes for mine hoisting -- Impregnating compounds* lubricants and service dressings -- Characteristics and tests
ISO 3552-2:1992 Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System B -- Part 2: Inch units
ISO 10098:1992 Wireline diamond core drilling equipment -- System CSSK
ISO 10208:1991 Rock drilling equipment -- Left-hand rope threads

new link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

update:

BQ or missing:

ISO 610:1990	High-tensile steel chains (round link) for chain conveyors and coal ploughs
ISO 710-5:1989	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 5: Representation of minerals
ISO 722:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Hollow drill steels in bar form* hexagonal and round
ISO 1082:1990	Mining -- S****le type connector units for chain conveyors
ISO 1718:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Drill rods with tapered connection for percussive drilling
ISO 1722:1974	Rock drilling -- Extension drill-steel equipment for percussive long-hole drilling -- Reverse-buttress-threaded equipments 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 in (38 to 64 mm)
ISO 3154:1988	Stranded wire ropes for mine hoisting -- Technical delivery requirements
ISO 3552-1:1992	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System B -- Part 1: Metric units
ISO 5612:1990	Mining -- Scraper bars for chain conveyors
ISO/TR 8865:1990	Mining -- Guidance on methods of verifying dimensions of sprocket assemblies for chain conveyors
ISO 8866:1991	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System C
ISO 8866:1991/Cor 1:1991	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System C
ISO 8866:1991/Cor 2:1992	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System C
ISO 10207:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Rope threaded drill steel equipment for percussive drilling* nominal sizes 22 mm to 38 mm	EN				
ISO 10207:1991/Cor 1:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Rope threaded drill steel equipment for percussive drilling* nominal sizes 22 mm to 38 mm	EN				
ISO 10208:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Left-hand rope threads


stll big missing list:

ISO 710-1:1974	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 1: General rules of representation
ISO 710-2:1974	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 2: Representation of sedimentary rocks
ISO 710-3:1974	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 3: Representation of magmatic rocks
ISO 710-4:1982	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 4: Representation of metamorphic rocks
ISO 710-6:1984	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps* plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 6: Representation of contact rocks and rocks which have undergone metasomatic* pneumatolytic or hydrothermal transformation or transformation by weathering
ISO 721:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Integral stems
ISO 723:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Forged collared shanks and corresponding chuck bushings for hollow hexagonal drill steels
ISO 3156:1976	Stranded wire ropes for mine hoisting -- Impregnating compounds* lubricants and service dressings -- Characteristics and tests
ISO 3552-2:1992	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System B -- Part 2: Inch units
ISO 10098:1992	Wireline diamond core drilling equipment -- System CSSK
ISO 19225:2017	Underground mining machines -- Mobile extracting machines at the face -- Safety requirements for shearer loaders and plough systems


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

full list 29.12.2017.

ISO 610:1990	High-tensile steel chains (round link) for chain conveyors and coal ploughs
ISO 710-1:1974	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps, plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 1: General rules of representation
ISO 710-2:1974	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps, plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 2: Representation of sedimentary rocks
ISO 710-3:1974	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps, plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 3: Representation of magmatic rocks
ISO 710-4:1982	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps, plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 4: Representation of metamorphic rocks
ISO 710-5:1989	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps, plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 5: Representation of minerals
ISO 710-6:1984	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps, plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 6: Representation of contact rocks and rocks which have undergone metasomatic, pneumatolytic or hydrothermal transformation or transformation by weathering
ISO 710-7:1984	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps, plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 7: Tectonic symbols
ISO 721:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Integral stems
ISO 722:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Hollow drill steels in bar form, hexagonal and round
ISO 723:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Forged collared shanks and corresponding chuck bushings for hollow hexagonal drill steels
ISO 1082:1990	Mining -- S****le type connector units for chain conveyors
ISO 1717:1974	Rock drilling -- Rotary drill-rods and rotary drill-bits for dry drilling -- Connecting dimensions
ISO 1718:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Drill rods with tapered connection for percussive drilling
ISO 1721:1974	Rock drilling -- Extension drill-steel equipment for percussive long-hole drilling -- Reverse-buttress-threaded equipments 1 1/16 and 1 1/4 in (27 and 32 mm)
ISO 1722:1974	Rock drilling -- Extension drill-steel equipment for percussive long-hole drilling -- Reverse-buttress-threaded equipments 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 in (38 to 64 mm)
ISO 3154:1988	Stranded wire ropes for mine hoisting -- Technical delivery requirements
ISO 3155:1976	Stranded wire ropes for mine hoisting -- Fibre components -- Characteristics and tests
ISO 3156:1976	Stranded wire ropes for mine hoisting -- Impregnating compounds, lubricants and service dressings -- Characteristics and tests
ISO 3551-1:1992	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System A -- Part 1: Metric units
ISO 3551-2:1992	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System A -- Part 2: Inch units
ISO 3552-1:1992	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System B -- Part 1: Metric units
ISO 3552-2:1992	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System B -- Part 2: Inch units
ISO 5612:1990	Mining -- Scraper bars for chain conveyors
ISO 5613:1984	Mining -- Drive sprocket assemblies for chain conveyors
ISO 5614:1988	Locked coil wire ropes for mine hoisting -- Technical delivery requirements
ISO/TR 8865:1990	Mining -- Guidance on methods of verifying dimensions of sprocket assemblies for chain conveyors
ISO 8866:1991	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System C
ISO 8866:1991/Cor 1:1991	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System C
ISO 8866:1991/Cor 2:1992	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System C
ISO 10097-1:1999	Wireline diamond core drilling equipment -- System A -- Part 1: Metric units
ISO 10097-2:1999	Wireline diamond core drilling equipment -- System A -- Part 2: Inch units
ISO 10098:1992	Wireline diamond core drilling equipment -- System CSSK
ISO 10207:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Rope threaded drill steel equipment for percussive drilling, nominal sizes 22 mm to 38 mm
ISO 10207:1991/Cor 1:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Rope threaded drill steel equipment for percussive drilling, nominal sizes 22 mm to 38 mm
ISO 10208:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Left-hand rope threads
ISO 19224:2017	Continuous surface miners (CSM) -- Safety requirements
ISO 19225:2017	Underground mining machines -- Mobile extracting machines at the face -- Safety requirements for shearer loaders and plough systems
ISO 19434;2917	Mining -- Classification of mine accidents


the missing:

ISO 710-1:1974	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps, plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 1: General rules of representation
ISO 710-2:1974	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps, plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 2: Representation of sedimentary rocks
ISO 710-3:1974	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps, plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 3: Representation of magmatic rocks
ISO 710-4:1982	Graphical symbols for use on detailed maps, plans and geological cross-sections -- Part 4: Representation of metamorphic rocks
ISOISO 721:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Integral stems
ISO 722:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Hollow drill steels in bar form, hexagonal and round
ISO 723:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Forged collared shanks and corresponding chuck bushings for hollow hexagonal drill steels
 721:1991	Rock drilling equipment -- Integral stems
ISO 3156:1976	Stranded wire ropes for mine hoisting -- Impregnating compounds, lubricants and service dressings -- Characteristics and tests
ISO 3552-2:1992	Rotary core diamond drilling equipment -- System B -- Part 2: Inch units
ISO 10098:1992	Wireline diamond core drilling equipment -- System CSSK
ISO 19225:2017	Underground mining machines -- Mobile extracting machines at the face -- Safety requirements for shearer loaders and plough systems



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

